# Marshmallow Root



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone posted that Marshmallow Root is good for having fatter milk. Does anyone else have experience with this?
I got the liquid one from Quantum. How much am I supposed to take every day?

Thanks, Ana


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I must say I've never heard of that one in connection with Marshmallow root. Since it's a mucilaginous one we usually use it for sore throats and the like. A few of the sources I looked at talked about it as a possible galactagogue, but that would be just an aid in increasing milk supply not making it "fatter".

If you were interested in using Marshmallow Root I would suggest buying some of the dried root from some place like Mountain Rose Herbs, Frontier, or your LHFS. Then I'd make a decoction (1 t of root per 1 cup of water and simmer covered for 10-15 minutes) and drink it 2-3 times a day. (You could also combine this with other herbs like nettle, red raspberry leaf, blessed thistle, fennel, etc)

But maybe the better question is why you want "fatter" milk as it's very possible there is a different approach that needs to be taken (i.e. trying to increase your lo's hindmilk intake).


----------



## abc123xyz (Aug 28, 2007)

I used marshmallow root and it does do exactly what you said...pulls more fat from your fat stores into your milk. It also increases supply but I took it in combination with fenugreek to aide in any way that I possible could. He needed fattier milk because of slow gains and I felt better being able to induce that possiblity. There was just a small amount of fat content in my milk for whatever reason and this did help. Not significantly but enough to make me feel better at least until I felt more confident as a mommy and got over the fact that I have a healthy baby who is a lean mean eating machine and that my milk is more than sufficient for my little guy. He is still slow to gain but perfectly healthy. However, off topic a bit :*) I did use it and it worked. I use the pill form not liquid although I would be more apt to take liquid if I could find it. And I would start small and work up every couple days on your dosage until you reach what you feel is what you want. That is usually the general concept of liquids unless dangerous but marshallow isn't so...

Have a blessed Day!!


----------



## Laec mom (Oct 20, 2014)

*A female nursing K9 low milk production*

I have a female about 65lbs with pups alittle over a week old and her milk supply isnt a lot for 10 pups all are doing great just not satisfied, I have marshmallow root I got at the health food store and was needing to how to mix it and how much I also have Fenugreek seed capsuls, could someone explain how it's suppose to work and how I give it to her? Thank you in advance 😊


----------

